# help - strange bony lump on forehead any ideas?



## derynw (2 May 2011)

our 12 year old gelding seems to be developing a bony lump on his forehead between his eyes just slightly off centre. There is no soreness and as far as we are aware there has been no trauma to the area. 

Has anyone come across this sort of thing before or any idea what might be causing it before I call for medical advice and get labelled as another neurotic female horse owner.  There are no other symtoms - no nasal discharge, head shaking or behaviour changes. Just this odd bony lump about 1 cm in diameter.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## foxy1 (2 May 2011)

Could be a sinus infection/abscess or could be a simple bang. 

The horses' skull is made up of flat bones in different sections so where you describe could be a 'join' between the bones and the 'edge' of the bone can become inflamed with a bang. 

Keep a look out for eye/nasal discharge and changes to the size of the lump. If there is any discharge/soreness or the lump gets any bigger call the vet.


----------



## derynw (2 May 2011)

thanks foxy - there is no disharge at present and the lump hasn't changes shape for a few weeks. I will keep monitoring it and watch out for any changes. Knowing how generally clumsy he can be at times it probably is a knock that we hadn't noticed because there was no skin damage.


----------



## neddynesbitt (2 May 2011)

My horse had the same but we were fortunate (in a funny sort of way  ) we saw him get kicked whilst playing with his roudy mate in the field. It sort of looked like a splint on his head and took some while to go down but it has completely disappeared now. I honestly thought he would have it for life as it felt so hard.  He looks completely normal now  xx


----------



## irish_only (3 May 2011)

If it is looking slightly like a horn and is off centre, it could be a 'splint' where the skulll knitted together from when he was a baby, and he has knocked it. I have a 2yo who developed two of these, symetrical and are above his eyes but slightly nearer the centre of his head.
Does that make sense?


----------



## derynw (3 May 2011)

Yeah thanks that does a bit - he does seem to knock his head on a regular basis I think because he likes to play and also show off to the mares in the next paddock. So that could be the answer. It always amazes me how clumsy he can be in some ways and yet he is so careful show jumping trying his best to not touch a pole. some would say a typical ginger thoroughbred


----------



## vroutledge (5 May 2011)

Hi, my old horse developed one of those, i was told that the plates in horses heads can sometimes move and the lump is caused when they slightly overlap one another.


----------



## derynw (6 May 2011)

well I never knew that - just goes to show you never stop learning with horses. Thanks


----------



## Marydoll (6 May 2011)

My horse had 3 areas like this when i bought her, the vet cert stated exostisis of her forehead, it dissappeared after a couple of months and never came back


----------



## sarahann1 (7 May 2011)

vroutledge said:



			Hi, my old horse developed one of those, i was told that the plates in horses heads can sometimes move and the lump is caused when they slightly overlap one another.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my old horse has developed two lumps on his forhead in line with his eyes, when I asked my vet about it he gave me this reason and said not to worry.


----------



## Event rider (7 May 2011)

My eventer had one,about the same age, just off centre. Disappeared after a few months,no other symptoms.Thought he'd knocked himself but hes quite careful....unfortunetly didnt knock any sense into him !!


----------



## Britestar (7 May 2011)

I would 2nd the possibilty of a sinus problem. My horse had a major prob with a tooth abcess, and had a big lump on his head, though tbh I never really noticed how big it had become it until it went down after his op.


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 May 2011)

I read somewhere, I think it was Living and Working with the Horses of Spain by P. Maddison-Greenwell, that Iberian horses have horny growths on their foreheads quite frequently!
Sorry I have nothing else to add to this thread


----------



## chrissie1 (8 May 2011)

It's worth checking out a condition called Suturitis,  just could be that.


----------



## derynw (10 May 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies - the lump does not seem to be getting any bigger and there is no discharge or other symptoms, In fact it may be getting smaller but maybe I am just used to it now.
No noises or performance problems so think wioll leave well alone for now and keep watching brief.


----------



## Sasha w (6 July 2019)

My horse has a bump on forehead as well, I was looking it up when it brought me here. He has had it for two months now. It hasn't changed at all, doesn't get bigger and doesn't get smaller. He doesn't seem to be in pain, has no problem with me touching it. I'm still really worried and can not afford a vet bill at the moment due to having had back surgery and just getting back to work.


----------



## pastit (8 July 2019)

My 15 yr old has one of these.  Fairly small, it came up over a year ago and is still much the same.  I was unconcerned as he is really rough with himself and a bit clumsy, so I thought he'd banged his head.  It never bothered him. Didn't know about the plates though..


----------

